

Ukraine to Open Chernobyl Area to Tourists in 2011 - hornokplease
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/12/13/AR2010121301351.html

======
DupDetector
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2000957>

